# Green card sponsorship - what types of jobs (nursing)?



## WhiteCross (Mar 30, 2010)

My name is Lena, I'm 18. I am currently applying to the university to study Nursing because ever since I was 7, I wanted to live in the US. My mom is also a nurse and she has recently started the process (and right now is stuck on passing the IELTS). However, I have been reading some posts on other forums about the retrogression and it got me a bit worried. 

So, my question. What is the best job to find a green card sponsorship to the USA? Is nursing really so difficult to find a job in America?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

WhiteCross said:


> My name is Lena, I'm 18. I am currently applying to the university to study Nursing because ever since I was 7, I wanted to live in the US. My mom is also a nurse and she has recently started the process (and right now is stuck on passing the IELTS). However, I have been reading some posts on other forums about the retrogression and it got me a bit worried.
> 
> So, my question. What is the best job to find a green card sponsorship to the USA? Is nursing really so difficult to find a job in America?


In the recent past, nurses were indeed able to secure an immigrant visa for a green card on entry -- but this program is now effectively dead since there are no visa numbers for it. The other common path of H1b is still available though provided you have an acceptable nursing degree.

You'll need an NCLEX and state certification before anyone will even look at you. Google is your friend to find out all that this entails. You might also look in the international section of allnurses.com to find the technicalities.


----------



## WhiteCross (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought nurses couldn't work on H1B. But now I will certainly look it up. Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

WhiteCross said:


> I thought nurses couldn't work on H1B. But now I will certainly look it up. Thanks


There used to be a special visa category for nurses, but that program expired a few years ago and hasn't been renewed. Some guidebooks still include the category, in the hopes it will be revived, but the best source for currently available visa information is still the consulate and US government websites (State Department and USCIS, or whatever they're called these days).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

WhiteCross said:


> I thought nurses couldn't work on H1B. But now I will certainly look it up. Thanks


MurthyDotCom : Nurse FAQs


----------

